# Best Desktop For The Price



## EMO-TOCROSS

*Custom Built Desktop Computer*

I've sold my laptop today (Dont ask why), and am in need of a desktop computer. What's left in my wallet is about 800$. I've been through dozens of sites like www.internetishop.com and www.ibuypower.com and like www.emachines.com and always Find negetive's and positives about what I see. I just cant make up my mind!! 
So Im gonna leave it up to the experts, which is where you guys come in. I need help picking out the right desktop for me thats not overpriced, so I'm gonna tell you what Im gonna use the computer for, what i need, and what I dont need.

What It will be used for:
-Huge programs for music, web editing, web designing, gaming, accounting, making movies, burning cd's, and lots of internet activity.

What I (think) I need:

I NEED A BUILT IN WIRELESS CARD IN ORDER TO ACCESS THE INTERNET, IF NOT POSSIBLE THAN I GUESS AT LEAST A ETHERNET ADAPTER.

A couple USB Conecctores, and all those other connectors.

Windows XP Home Edition

A 60-80GB HARddrive (7200rpm)

1gb of ram ( I'm always running like a dozen things at once)

CD-RW 50X or something thats fast cuz im constitly burning/copying CD's.

A DVD PLAYER/READER To play dvd's and all that stuff.

A decent Video card, Probbly a Radean 9200 128mb ( i really dont know about  graphics cards, I just need something to get me through those occasional counterstrike wars    ) So If you think theres a good 64mb card or something that would be fine.

I do need a moniter (size, at least 15in), So I do need to shave off some money for one. ( If everything I need will be too expensive to afford a moniter too, than I can wait to buy or borrow a moniter as long as i get a good computer, i just need the computer now..)

Um Intel Pentium 4 is what I've heard is the best and reliable, Im not sure tho you tell me your thoughts on that. 

And Im not sure on anything else, I can get myself a keyboard/mouse/speakers, but if it came with some that'd be great. 

I do think I need a good sound card (because music is a huge priority on this computer), tho i dont know about sound cards

Things I dont think i need:

DvD BUrner, not needed.

Killer graphics card is not needed

Mouse and keyboard and or speakers



Anyways, hopefully some of you nice people will take some time with your knowledge and recomend a desktop computer for me that kinda fits my description of what im looking for.


----------



## Praetor

> What's left in my wallet is about 800$.


For that kinda money I've spec'd out a fairly decent system: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097 and should be able to serve as a basic platform to modify from   ... of course, since you need a monitor, that will take a huge dent out of available funds -- some things will have to degrade/go.

In general, since you're running a tight budget, dont get stuck on any given company -- especailly intel -- they've never been budget friendly


----------



## Sypher04

I recommend that you also check out...
www.tigerdirect.ca

They have great prices on most custom and pre-configured system.

You should always try the privately owned computer shops too, they are normally open to a bit of haggling.

Good Luck


----------



## Praetor

I used to be a big fan of TigerDirect until i saw some of their recent "budget" systems. All i can say is, sure you'll get a decent system and odds are you will be quite satisfied with it however realize that those budget systems are _quite_ overcharged (argueably more so than their "mainstream" systems)

It doesnt seem overcharged and you can say, "Praetor your spec gives less stuff" but also consider that (a) I spec'd out high quality, tried-and-true brandnames and furthermore (b) I actually spec'd the brand behind my choice (as well as explaining why i chose what i chose) -- the tiger direct systems will often quote the features from the board rather than the actual board -- and their's a damn good reason for that. I've made "short work" of one their specs here: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/3/84660

Hope that helps


----------



## Sypher04

Yes, i have noticed the same types of things with other companies. Unfortuantely, it's becoming very common for companies to omit information or brand names to make their product look better.

A couple companies to beware of: (for system sales)
- MDG Computers
     -Very little for brand names, all OEM software included, look good offers,
      expense upgrades, poor warranty.
- Dell Computers
     -Many systems are fully-integrated and and those which aren't still offer
      little upgradability, and they are expensive. Although Dell has good 
      warranties, they are Return-To-Depot in Texas, because they have no
      Canadian Stores.


----------



## Praetor

> MDG Computers


Yeah... I emailed them (i'm from Waterloo, a little ways from yourself) and found out that their email addy is defunct. . Gonna yell at them. ARGH! Stupid MDG



> Dell Computers


They are improveing and I must admit they have gotten their act together in the last couple years really begun to be a decent player


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

What do you guys think of www.internetishop.com or www.ibuypower.com ?? I was looking at this other company called www.emachines.com and looked at their top of the line desktop. What do you guys think of those three companies?


----------



## Praetor

1. Never interacted with them

2. I know a bunch of poeple who buy stuff from there.... ugly ass case but thats usually the only (significant) complaint i have

3. They used to be a crappy brand but they've gotten their act together


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Which of the three links were you talking about?


----------



## Praetor

The first one the second one and then the third one.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Oh ok I get it now.

Okay So I broke it down to a few desktops. Which one do you think is the best for the price and would be the most relieble. ( and if its custom, will all the parts work well together)

(remember that I need usb connectors and an ethernet thing for my dsl, I cant figure out where to see if the internetshop ones have them)

1.) http://www.internetishop.com/product_detail.asp?main_cat_no=DT&sub_cat_no=01&item=BKXP28C

2.) http://www.internetishop.com/product_detail.asp?main_cat_no=DT&sub_cat_no=01&item=LEAP28A

3.) http://www.internetishop.com/product_detail.asp?main_cat_no=DT&sub_cat_no=01&item=NFAP30B

4.) http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=eMachines_T3092

5.) http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dimen_4600?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Praetor

1. Saw the page for 2 seconds and closed it. (533Bus)
2. Saw the page for 2 seconds and closed it. (533Bus)
3. Saw the page for 2 seconds and closed it. (533Bus)
4. I'd prolly buy this one if i had to ... seems to be the best one for its price
5. Saw the page for 6 seconds to realize there is an option for the NorthwoodC as well as the NorthwoodB. Either get the NorthwoodC option or get choice 4 .. depending on the final price of course


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Hmmm interesting, I have no knowledge on the 533bus you speak of. So for the emachine desktop I showed you, I noticed the ram was pc2700. My friend was telling me thats very bad quality. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## Praetor

1. The 533Mhz bus was offically scrapped by Intel several months back in favor of the new 800Mhz spec.

2. Your friend is just talking about the final performance of the memory (comapring PC2700 with PC3200 ... its obviously slower). A couple points on that.
- You can OC the memory to PC3200 if you need to
- For that price bracket you're getting a damn decent system
- No you shouldnt be worried
- Just make sure the eMachines system is new. They used to do "refurbished machines" a lot. They might still do that.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Oh no I'd make sure Im getting a new machine, for I'd be going to bestbuy or circuit city since I live nearbye. They should be telling me if its new or refurbished. Thanks for the recomendation, I think its a good choice. But other than the outdated ram, the video card, sound card, and all that other stuff looks good?


----------



## Praetor

> for I'd be going to bestbuy or circuit city since I live nearbye. They should be telling me if its new or refurbished


Dont be so sure they will tell you. They are not obligated to tell you and if they think it will hurt sales (which it will) then they wont tell you. Of course legally it has to be written somewhere ... just really small

The videocard... i suspect its an onboard video chip is a POS ... but then again what did you expect for that kind of price range ... you wont be able to play many games with it ... and if you can... you wont be able to play them well.

The sound is very good, courtesy of the nVidia Soundstorm. If you've got a small budget in mind, have a look at http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Is it possible, since at that price, it leaves me with nearly 200$ left, To upgrade what needs to be changed? Like Could I take out the video card, and insert a Radeon 9600 128mb Video card or something? And Like add 512mb more of ram? Would these things be possible to add onto or swap out causing into, with causing problems?


----------



## Praetor

1. I think the video thing isnt a "card" but rather a "chip" so you can just add another card to it

2. The Radeon9600 is a good choice although if all you have left is $200 ... it becomes a tossup between the videocard and the memory. I'd go with the videocard

3. If you goto the one site I posted, I spec'd a superior system for $800 and thats spending mind money because I felt like it. I think if needbe the system can be cut to ~$650. Have a look at that


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Actually, I dont think I'm gonna buy a built desktop now. I've been trying to expand my knowledge on computers as well, besides just mastering the programs. So It would be a good project for me to just buy all the parts on www.newegg.com and a case, and build the computer myself. I have done alot of technical things like rebuilt motocross engines, but nothing like a computer. So I'm gonna need some help on this, First off, Is there a site or something that shows you how to put together a computer? And also, could you recomend some parts for me at newegg.com so I can atleast narrow down my options? Thanks -


----------



## Praetor

> Actually, I dont think I'm gonna buy a built desktop now. I've been trying to expand my knowledge on computers as well, besides just mastering the programs. So It would be a good project for me to just buy all the parts on www.newegg.com and a case, and build the computer myself.


That would be wise ... because the stuff I spec'd is based on getting parts and building it yourself....if u get OEM it costs a lot more

As for narrowing parts down, have alook at http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097 for various names and brands and model numbers as well as a quick description of why that part would be ideal etc

As for actually assembling it...... hmmmm dunno of any sites off the top of my head.... its been awhile since ive looked it up .... the motheboard manual should be sufficient to figure out the hardest part IMO, of getting the mobo in the case and mounting the CPU (the CPU also has instructions)


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

So on that link you gave me, you listed all the brands/models of each type of part that you would recomend, and than you briefly explained about it. Am i correct?


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay I understand, that helps ALOT, thanks. Do you mind giving me a list of everypart i need in order to make a computer running?


----------



## Praetor

Uh..... add to that list ....
- Phillips screwdriver
And i think you're set (btw im referring to my post there on July 8 and not neccesarily the initial one)


----------



## PcBoss

First you will need a screw-driver, if it is a dark room you will also need a torch 

*You will need an operation system* (xp pro recommended by me)  
You will need a case (It will be better if there is a power supply inc)
If NOT then you will need a power supply.
Processor
Motherboard
RAM
Graphic Card And Sound Card (Buy the soundcard only if you want sound)  _lol of cause you do!!!_
Hard Drive (If you are not going to store to many stuff 80GB is recommended)
2-3 Fans to keep your system cool
Speakers (Only if you bought a sound card) 
Monitor
mouse + keyboard

Tip (If you want your computer to be a bit more speedy then go for a expensive motherboard!

well i guess i did't miss anything out did i? if i did then add on!

Regards

PcBoss


----------



## Praetor

> You will need a case (It will be better if there is a power supply inc)


If you visted the site I spec'd both a case and a PSU



> Processor
> Motherboard
> RAM
> Graphic Card And Sound Card (Buy the soundcard only if you want sound)  lol of cause you do!!!
> Hard Drive (If you are not going to store to many stuff 80GB is recommended)
> 2-3 Fans to keep your system cool
> Speakers (Only if you bought a sound card)
> Monitor
> mouse + keyboard


Only thing i forgot was the monitor.


----------



## PcBoss

praetor has given you all parts you need and i added the monitor AND TORCH 

do there you go! you wont need anything else!


----------



## Praetor

Yep! Well you dont really need a torch... a dremel would be more handy  .....'sides who cant see in the dark?


----------



## PcBoss

I *cant* see in there dark!


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Thanks guys, That seriously helps me out. I Feel like a computer expert with that information (god im such a noob  ) . Im gonna do some research tonight, and look thru that link you gave me.. And come up with the part configuration I want. I will post my plan, and hopefully I'll get some good advice from you guys on what works about the plan and what doesnt, and what needs to change. Thanks!!


----------



## Praetor

Glad to help


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay So Here's where I am right now. All I need your help on is a case with psu (tell me what you think the best one is for the price at newegg), and a soundcard. Let me know how this setup would work, and what could be better or changed.. Thanks

Operation system: Windows XP Professional

Case And PSU : 

Processor: Intel Pentium 4/ 2.8C GHz 800MHz FSB, 512K Cache, Hyper Threading Technology - Retail

Motherboard: ASUS "P4P800S" i848P Chipset Motherboard for Intel Socket 478 CPU -RETAIL

RAM: OCZ Ultra High Performance Dual Channel Kit 184-Pin 512MB(256MBx2) DDR PC-3200 - Retail 

Graphic Card: Rosewill ATI RADEON 9600LE Video Card, 256MB DDR, 128-bit, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "96LE-AD-256C" -RETAIL

Sound Card: 

Hard Drive: Western Digital 80GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, Model WD800BB, OEM Drive only

CD Drive: Sony Black 52x32x52x16 Combo Drive, Model CRX320E Black, OEM

Fans(2-3): AeroCool UV LED Case fan 80MM, Model "AeroFans-UV-BB-SV" -RETAIL x3


----------



## Praetor

> Intel Pentium 4/ 2.8C GHz 800MHz FSB, 512K Cache, Hyper Threading Technology - Retail


Get the OEM version if you can... it's cheaper and its the same thing just without a stinkin box 



> CD Drive: Sony Black 52x32x52x16 Combo Drive, Model CRX320E Black, OEM


Errrrrrrm... I guess if you want a combo drive that bad... i'd recommend getting two drives... neither of them Sony though ...



> Sound Card:


SBAudigy2 baseline. Good card. Good price

What HSF do you want to run on that chip?


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

errr HSF? What chip? Sorry Im soo new to computer parts, mind telling me what an HSF is and on what chip(im guessing the sound card/chip).

Mind filling me in on a good cd-rw drive. I just need something that burns/copies cd's fast and also a dvd player


----------



## Praetor

HSF = heatsink-fan (the cooler). Have a look at http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/81431 for some ideas.

A good CD burner: anything by ASUS or LiteOn
A good DVD burner: the Pioner107
If you absolutely must have just one drive, the only easily obtainable good options are the Plextor708 and the Plextor712 ... prolly more expensive than the two combine.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay, Im going to get three Thermaltake 80mm High Performance DC fan, Model "TT-8025A-2B" of those for cooling down my system. I'll spend some time looking thru ASUS or LiteOn burners.. I'll add the SBAudigy2 baseline for my sound card. Now all I need is a Case With the PSU. Mind helping me decide on a good one from newegg? THanks man, your a life saver!!


----------



## Praetor

By fans, it's not so important to have case fans but more important to have a CPU fan .. i'd reccomend the Thermaltake Polo735 for brute force or Vantec Aerocool


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

ThatThermaltake Polo735 is 32.99, which in reality makes me spend more with buying the OEM Version. Shouldnt I just BUy the regular P4 System I told you that already comes with a cpu fan and heatsink? Cuz that would save some cash


----------



## Praetor

The CPU HSF on the stock version is a POS. Well its okay but i wouldnt feel comfortable with it.  Your call. You technically dont NEED it ... but then again you dont NEED Life Insurance either ....


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

yeah I understand what your saying, Im gonna go with what you think is beter which is the OEM Version with the Thermaltake Polo735 for it. Should I buy some extra fans too? Cuz you can never run too cool.. Also, What Do i look for in cases to know if it will all fit, or like if its got the power system in it and all..?


----------



## Praetor

1. The Thermaltake Polo735 is a superior fan in every respect. You wont be dissapointed

2. Case fans are good. Get a good fan rather than a "bling bling" fan. If you dont want to spend the money on a good fan, just get a stock plain fan and get a light for your case or something

3. If you get a good case it usually comes with a nice solid Entec 400W PSU

4. If you want a case reccomendation, go for Chieftec/Chenming


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Man I couldnt be happier that I met you Praetor!! Im gonna spend the next hour or so, going over everything, picking through the cases, double checking on the drives, fans, cards and all that stuff.. Meanwhile, Do you think I should go for a better video card since I still Have like 200$ more? Or is the video card good enough? Thanks man, Your seriously appreciated!


----------



## Praetor

> Rosewill ATI RADEON 9600LE Video Card, 256MB DDR, 128-bit, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "96LE-AD-256C" -RETAIL


I'm not an ATI fan so I wasnt initially aware of the specs on this card. Now I am more informed. I would go after the standard 9600 or even the 9600Pro. The 9600LE doesnt have active cooling (i.e., a fan). That's because it doesnt have the graphical horsepower to require cooling.



> ASUS "P4P800S" i848P Chipset Motherboard for Intel Socket 478 CPU -RETAIL


Forgive me i'm slow (i dont sleep and I have stuff on my mind). I would avoid this motherboard if you have $200 to spare. This mobo doesnt support Dual channel DDR as well as a bunch of other small things I would have expected. I would reccomend the P4P800 which runs off the much more presigious i865PE chipset. This board has supports Dual Channel DDR



> Western Digital 80GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, Model WD800BB, OEM Drive only


If you've still got money after the above two (or at least a jump to the baseline 9600), get a bigger drive ... if its an 8MB cache version all the better. 



> Man I couldnt be happier that I met you Praetor!!


Glad I could help... it's nice to help people who care to learn heehee


----------



## darkd3vil

make sure you buy all the right parts and everything if you have a ? about what you need to just boot it up ask me i know what you need now


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay here it is.. My Second Draft of my custom built computer plan.. let me know your thoughts again. I greatly appreciate this.

Operation system: Windows XP Professional

Case And PSU : ENERMAX Silver 10-BAY ATX Mid-Tower Case(Aluminum Front Panel) with 400W Power Supply, Model "CS-EN5171LBFS-S" -RETAIL

Processor: Intel Pentium 4/ 2.8C GHz 800MHz FSB, 512K Cache, Hyper Threading Technology - OEM - Retail

Motherboard: ASUS "P4P800-E Deluxe" i865PE Chipset Motherboard for Intel Socket 478 CPU -RETAIL

RAM: OCZ Ultra High Performance Dual Channel Kit 184-Pin 512MB(256MBx2) DDR PC-3200 - Retail X2 (Will purchase 2 of these since motherboard can support up to 4gb!)

Graphic Card: Info-Tek ATI RADEON 9600PRO Video Card, 256MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "R9600-PRO D3H" -RETAIL

Sound Card: (motherboard Says Onboard Audio: ALC850 8-CH ?? This mean no soundcard?)

Hard Drive: Western Digital Special Edition 120GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, 8mb cache, Model WD1200JB, OEM Drive Only

CD Drive:  Lite-On 52X32X52X16 Combo Drive, Model SOHC-5232K, Retail (Dont need a dvd burner, I can buy one later)

CPU Processor Fan: Thermaltake POLO 735 Extreme 3 in 1 CPU Cooler for AMD K7 & K8 and Intel P4 processors, Model "POLO 735" -RETAIL

Fans(2-3): AeroCool UV LED Case fan 80MM, Model "AeroFans-UV-BG-SV" -RETAIL (3, brighten the color up! and cool down the system)

Speakers: Already have some

Monitor: Very good friend lending me his extra flat screen

Mouse: Have Extras

Keyboard: Have Extras

TOTAL: $ 847.70 (I have $864.. phew)


----------



## darkd3vil

awsome and make sure you buy the right parts and cables my first builds boot up was delayed 3 days because i didnt buy a sata/raid card  come on newegg be extra speedy for me today!


----------



## Praetor

For next time, since you're on the page anyways, gimme the link so i dont have to go hunt them down 

1. Case: solid decent case

2. PSU: cant be bad because otherwise Enermax would have used theirs (and Enermax makes nice PSUs with solid rails)

3. Good call on the proc. No need buying a faster one when you can just OC 

4. Nice job on the mobo

5. For the RAM there are two approaches: (a) Get a crapload of RAM to make up for the loss of Dual Channel DDR ('sides PC3200 isnt bad either) or (b) get the 1GB set (two sticks of 512MB) in order to make the most of DualChannel DDR

6. Solid harddrive.

7. w00t! You wont be dissapointed. It runs loud. It runs fast (you can turn the speed down at night if you have to and its quite sleepable)

8. Nice choice of chassis fans although you may need/want to change them for the bigger 92mm versions which push out more air. Why? If i'm not mistaken, the rear chassis mounts look to be 92mm. The side fan is still 80mm so get one for that at least. The front fan might be a 92mm fan too. Look into that before you buy it ... i havnt slept in a couple days ... my perception is fried (email Enermax or look around on the Enermax website they'll know)

REAR





FRONT






All in all VERY nice. A friend of mine put it to me this way, "You're not saving money. You're gonna spend the same amount anyways, you might as well get more stuff" <Nephilim>


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Oh sorry about not linking the pages, I'll make sure I do that in the future to save your time. I feel confident about what I've chosen, and I did make some changes based on your suggestions. I also added 2 Antec 92mm SmartCool Fans( http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=35-129-032&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE ), So that whether they are 80mm or 92mm or both, I have them covered. I also changed the ram to this: http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=20-146-900&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE 
Which I believe is what you said would be smarter. 

But I also have a few n00b questions running in my head. Okay here they are:

1.) Do I need a sound card, even if the motherboard says it has a audio card?

2.) I obviously need to hook up to my dsl, so does any of those parts have an ethernet adapter for like those hub cords or something.

3.) Do any of the cards have USB connectors, or do i need to buy a separate card for that?

4.) Do I need any extra cables, wires, or anything to mount it all, and connect all the parts to eachother? Like, Do they all just connect to eachother with what they come with?

5.) Will this all fit in the chassis?

6.) Any tips on making your own computer? Could I fry the motherboard or something easily? What do I need to be aware of?


----------



## Praetor

This RAM is slightly faster http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-145-440&depa=1 (and cheaper)



> Do I need a sound card, even if the motherboard says it has a audio card?


If you're into play games all the time or listening to music all the time yeah. If you casually listen to musics (say, as ur surfin the net or something) then probably not. If you're budget is tight, get a SoundblasterLive .. they are quite cheap nowadays



> I obviously need to hook up to my dsl, so does any of those parts have an ethernet adapter for like those hub cords or something.


The motherboard comes with a NIC .. all you need is a RJ45 cable (which usually comes with the DSL model anyways). If you need to split your internet over several machines then you'll need a router. Shouldnt cost more than $50USD



> Do any of the cards have USB connectors, or do I need to buy a separate card for that?


Unless I'm horribly mistaken, the mobo has a whole bunch of USB jacks (at least 4 I would imagine)



> Do I need any extra cables, wires, or anything to mount it all, and connect all the parts to eachother? Like, Do they all just connect to eachother with what they come with?


Worst case scenario:
- 2 x IDE connectors (ATA133 cables)
- 1 x CDROM audio connector (probably optional)
- 1 x power cable
- ? x power splitters depending on the number of fans your MOBO/PSU can directly support
I would only expect you to actually need the last one if anything.




> Will this all fit in the chassis?


Yeah



> Any tips on making your own computer? Could I fry the motherboard or something easily? What do I need to be aware of?


1. Never operate while it's on
2. If you're not comfortable installing the CPU/HSF, pay some dude $5 to pop it in for ya... better than scratchin something
3. Take things slow. Read the manual. Be able to picture whatr ur about to do in your head without referring to any drawings. If it doesnt make intuitive sense then its wrong
4. Plugs, memory, CPUs and damn near everything else fits only one way
5. Be careful with the screwdriver
6. You may be concerned about ESD (im not but a bunch of my friends are paranoid over it)


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay Im starting to get it. Music is very important to me, and my budget has closed in. So Im gonna try to squeeze in a Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy ES PCI Sound Card, Model "SB0162" -OEM (http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=29-102-166&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE)
how do you feel about that one?

This sounds like everything is gonna be good. This will be my final setup: (unless of coarse you find something to change)

Operation system: Windows XP Professional

Case And PSU : ENERMAX Silver 10-BAY ATX Mid-Tower Case(Aluminum Front Panel) with 400W Power Supply, Model "CS-EN5171LBFS-S" -RETAIL

Processor: Intel Pentium 4/ 2.8C GHz 800MHz FSB, 512K Cache, Hyper Threading Technology - OEM - Retail

Motherboard: ASUS "P4P800-E Deluxe" i865PE Chipset Motherboard for Intel Socket 478 CPU -RETAIL

RAM: OCZ Ultra High Performance Dual Channel Kit 184-Pin 1GB (512MBx2) DDR PC-3200 - Retail

Graphic Card: Info-Tek ATI RADEON 9600PRO Video Card, 256MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "R9600-PRO D3H" -RETAIL

Sound Card: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy ES PCI Sound Card, Model "SB0162" -OEM

Hard Drive: Western Digital Special Edition 120GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, 8mb cache, Model WD1200JB, OEM Drive Only

CD Drive:  Lite-On 52X32X52X16 Combo Drive, Model SOHC-5232K, Retail (Dont need a dvd burner, I can buy one later)

CPU Processor Fan: Thermaltake POLO 735 Extreme 3 in 1 CPU Cooler for AMD K7 & K8 and Intel P4 processors, Model "POLO 735" -RETAIL

80mm Fan: AeroCool UV LED Case fan 80MM, Model "AeroFans-UV-BG-SV" -RETAIL x1

92mm Fan: Antec 92mm SmartCool Thermally Controlled Case Fan with Temperature Sensor, Model "75009" x2

Speakers: Already have some

Monitor: Very good friend lending me his extra flat screen

Mouse: Have Extras

Keyboard: Have Extras

TOTAL: $ 899.21 (I have $864.. yikes! Time to start finding things for ebay!)

--* so all of these parts are compatable with eachother? And If I order all of the above, Will I be able to put it together, and have a running computer once i add the moniter, keyboard, and mouse?

--*Im gonna be slowly getting questions the more time off, so i'll be checkin in often with questions.. Your the best Praetor!! Thanks for the help man


----------



## Praetor

1. Good call on the Soundcard... I used to use a SBAudigy until it started givin me trouble ... then again im not a audiophille so I popped a SBLive in  ... im ranting ... the SBAudigy is a good card 

2.  If you need to "free" up money, drop the videocard down to 128MB ... not that much performance jump when u use 256MB

3. Good job on the Litey! 

4.  For the fans, make sure you dont buy too many (not that its a bad thing) ... the case may come with a fan or two: read up ...  I only glanced by



> --* so all of these parts are compatable with eachother? And If I order all of the above, Will I be able to put it together, and have a running computer once I add the moniter, keyboard, and mouse?


I dont see any particular compatibility issues. Course I'm not an Intel/ATi expert so I might be missing some small stupid technicalities you never know. It seems ok by me.



> Thanks for the help man


Not a problem. It's nice to help people who care to learn.


----------



## darkd3vil

looks good to me i dont know but u may need a floopy drive to install drivers for stuff i know i do and im getting one today, well good luck and happy building, and if you really need to drop some money you could go t oa 80gb harddrive unless u plan to put a ton of stuff on ther, and im jealous ill post my specs later


----------



## Praetor

Bah floppy! ('sides its a $5 deal) You dont really need a floppy unless you're eager to flash your bios every week or something


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Wow.. After taking some good looks at the motherboard I'm getting and cards and stuff, I feel I can actually put this together. Also, I found out that the case takes 2 80mm fans in the back, 1 80mm fan on the top, and one 120mm fan in the front. So Im gonna get those fans. Now my only concern is what kind of plug does http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=35-129-221&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
that use? And does the case have those or enough of those for 3 additional fans? Is there a duplicator for the plugs or adaptor that I should be aware of?


----------



## Praetor

Usually case fans come with some form of "pass-through connector where you can power the fan but also continue to use the cable to power something else more useful much like what you can sort of make out from this picture:





If you do need to however, add more fans and you dont have power connectors, then you'll want somethign like this: http://store.yahoo.com/xoxide/4pinsplitter.html or  http://store.yahoo.com/xoxide/3pinsplitter.htm depending on the power connectors for the fan (find out!). You may want/have to make use of convertors http://store.yahoo.com/xoxide/4to3.html or http://store.yahoo.com/xoxide/3to4pinadaptor.html

Also check to see if the case COMES with the fans as opposed to just the slots for them.


----------



## darkd3vil

most cases come without fans but somtimes they do, and i need a floopdy druve load my sata/raid thing i dont think your running raid so dont worry


----------



## Praetor

Even when i pop a RAID card in (or when i used my A7V333) i could still point to the CDROM (of course i had to make some funky changes here and there)


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

The case comes with one fan thats on the window as you can see in the picture, which it said in the specs too. But it just has the three 80mm fan mounts and the 120mm fan mount. So I assum, It has as many plugs for those three additional fans knowing people will buy fans for the mounts. If not, I can always just run over to staples or bestbuy and grab some...


----------



## Praetor

> It has as many plugs for those three additional fans knowing people will buy fans for the mounts


If by "it" you mean the case then yes. If you mean the power supply... most likely ... but then again ive seen some wierd stuff with computers ... i would run out to buy them quite yet .. only spend what u need to spend


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Today was quite an interesting/learning full day. My friend who is making his own computer too, recieved his parts today, and invited me over to help with building it. He had boughten some kind of Antec case, And I noticed it was HUGE compared to his dell desktop. The case that Im lookin to order, is probable huge itself. Are there any cases that are going to be smaller ( I may be moving around this desktop ). Or Am I just gonna have to live with a big case. although I do know that the big case is easier to work with and spacier. Also, I found buliding a computer is very frusterating. Maybe it was just the parts he used/bought, but I'll tell ya, it got me worried on making my own. Heres what he did. He had boughten a mother board made by some company called gigabite or something.. He also bought a AMD Processor 2.2. He had a really old hard drive from his old computer, that still had windows xp profesional, and it worked in the other computer this morning.
So we put together the computer in his new case, plugging in everything exactly as the manual to the mother board shows. We diddnt put in a audio card, but we did take  out my good video card from my dell. We put it all together, everything hooked up, and turned on the computer..... The screen turned on, showed the little thing that the motherboard said it would, than went to this black screen with white words for a bit. Than it changed and said in white words it couldnt read any drives.. We checked over the whole computer forever and replugged it all but still got the same screen. The only conclusion we got to was the harddrive broke. So we took out the harddrive, and put it back in the old computer.. The old computer diddnt work now, it did the same thing as the new one... It was just soo frusterating, and so know he's gonna have to get a harddrive we're assuming. But we're not even sure that was the problem. 
So that experience got me worried that I'm gonna be spending nearly 900$ on computer parts, No warranty because im making it, and hoping it will work. It seemed like a million things could go wrong, and only 1 way is right.. Is this just the lack of confident from being a n00b at this?


----------



## darkd3vil

make sure you ground yourself and are you posititive he had everything compaitable, i just spent about 850 dollars and i put my comptuer together for the frist time first build ever and it went so smoothly. i mean just read and dont screw with stuff that u dont know about just ask people if you dont know


----------



## Praetor

> Are there any cases that are going to be smaller


Well yes there but you'll be giving up functionality and expandability. Up to you, a slightly bigger tower is worth the "cost" ... sides you can get measurements from the actual Enermax website I imagine



> So that experience got me worried that I'm gonna be spending nearly 900$ on computer parts, No warranty because im making it, and hoping it will work.


The difference here is your HDD is new. His HDD is not so new. 'sides it could be something trivial like a device conflict (i.e., two devices on one chain wanting to be master)



> It seemed like a million things could go wrong, and only 1 way is right.. Is this just the lack of confident from being a n00b at this?


I was there once. I dont lack confidence now. After your first tower you will sit back and realize exactly how much you've learned  'sides we're here for techie help


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Thanks I feel one hundred times better now! seriously. But one other thing, I told my friend that Im buying a computer too, like parts and Im building it, And i showed him my list of specs. He was impressed with what I could come up with, tho he diddnt like the fact I was gettting an intel pentium 4, he thinks their rip off, and that AMD is better. Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## Praetor

> tho he diddnt like the fact I was gettting an intel pentium 4, he thinks their rip off, and that AMD is better. Whats your thoughts on this?


I agree entirely. For the sub $1500 system, I'd go AMD and for the super $3000 I'd also go AMD. For everything else I'd reccomend Intel. Why? The AthlonXP is very good for its price range but it's seriously approaching the end of its active life cycle (soon it will start to become obsolete even in "avg computer" circles -- the NorthwoodC is a superior chip in almost all categories and will last longer so really its up to you. Personally I'd go AMD because I can get a very respectable amount of performance as well as have craploads of money left over for other stuff. Your call ... either way you wont be dissapointed


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Yeah If two out of two people who know alot about this kinda stuff, particularly you, It makes me want to go AMD. So know I need To pick out a good AMD Processor and A Good motherboard that works with it. Mind filling me in with some good ones on newegg? Thanks man!


----------



## Praetor

Check out Option 02 here: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097
AMD parts allaround


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

I looked at all the AMD XP Processors, and I couldnt even find one over 2.2GHz. When the Intel Pentium 4C I'm getting is 2.8GHz. What makes AMD better, I mean, there was like a AMD XP processor that was $180 dollars and had 1.8GHz. Whats that all about?


----------



## Praetor

AMD has a 2.4Ghz chip i think but that starts to get expensive. The 



> What makes AMD better, I mean, there was like a AMD XP processor that was $180 dollars and had 1.8GHz. Whats that all about?


Simply put, it's not all about clock speed. The AthlonXP is a much more efficient chip to allow it to compete with Intel considering Intel often has a 1Ghz advantage


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Hmm I see, Than what do I look for in the AMD processors to know if its good?


----------



## Praetor

They they are using the Barton Core. That's pretty much the generic indicator. If you get a Barton you wont have to think. if you get an older design then you have to think and do comparisons. Of course if you've got the budget you can get an A64 class chip. I believe I've specd a complete A64 system as Option 01 for just over $1000


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

So basically if its using a Barton Core and is like 2.0Ghz, It kicks ass and will be as good as the Intel Pentum 4C 2.8GHz?


----------



## Praetor

Yeah something like that!  My barton ships as 1.83Ghz but I've OCd it to 2.2Ghz and soemtimes 2.4Ghz when im in the mood


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Soo what makes it so good than if its not that fast GHz wise? I mean like compared to Intel, cuz thats quite a money drop i noticed


----------



## Praetor

THis can be a reaaaaaaaaaaly looooooong diseration but essentially, the AMD chips are much more efficient and do the same amount of processing with a lower clock speed (kinda like shifting gears on a bike etc). But seriously, there's no "concrete" thing that makes AMD "better" than Intel ... not in the sense that you're looking for,


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay, So than what do you think about this one? http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-103-377&depa=0


----------



## Praetor

Not bad but I'd go for a XP2500 because its has damn near the same OC potential as the XP2800. You can take both of them easily to XP3200 and beyond. Hence the value of AMD chips   

(just remember to get a nice fan, the Polo735 works real well)


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay so Suppose I get the AMD XP2500. Now I'm In need of a good (kick ass) motherboard thats compatible with it, cuz i've learned how important they motherboards are to the computer. My friend was telling me that the one his has had this overpower thingie where it made sure it couldnt fry itself. It sounded like a cool thing, do many motherboards have this?


----------



## Praetor

See Option 02 http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097
You can swap the mobo for an ASUS A7N8X if you want ... both solid boards



> My friend was telling me that the one his has had this overpower thingie where it made sure it couldnt fry itself


Yes most respectable boards have overheat protection


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

This one right here? http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-131-478&depa=0


----------



## Praetor

Awesome mobo (better than mine at that). You may consider not getting the "deluxe" models because often they have wierd features most people dont need (i.e., ASUS wireless etc)


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

wow i could use wireless.(yea rite it comes with it). Okay so This setup right here: http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-131-478&depa=0 as the mobo and http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-103-378&depa=0 as the processor is better than my Intel Pentium 4/ 2.8C GHz 800MHz FSB, 512K Cache, Hyper Threading Technology  with ASUS "P4P800-E Deluxe" i865PE Chipset Motherboard for Intel Socket 478 CPU -RETAIL setup I had?


----------



## Praetor

The wireless is ... "not so great" ... you're better off getting a third party wireless setup from people who specialize in it  Furthermore, the WiFi attena and such is not a standard feature on even Deluxe models -- EVEN if it says 1xWiFi -- that just means it's got a connector on the mobo, or "some variant of the model" has the wireless option (kinda like the way even luxury cars have "options"). If you want the wireless you're gonna pay extra most likely.

As for whats "better" -- i would say that the P4 "computer" but the AMD route is a better "deal" -- it's your money. If it were me, I'd buy AMD but that's me.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Yeah two reasons support me wanting the AMD more, 1.) You recomend it, that means alot to me. 2.) Its not cheaper, its Waay cheaper  . I have recieved all my money today, and will most likely be ording tomarrow, So im gonna post my setup one more time cuz i've changed around with it, and would like to here a good final opinion on it before I order it. your opinions change the world


----------



## Praetor

> So im gonna post my setup one more time cuz i've changed around with it, and would like to here a good final opinion on it before I order it. your opinions change the world


Geesh the pressure! The pressure! I wish my opinions could get me hooked up with this girl! 

Yeah, the cheaper does help dont it? Hell even if you looked at Option 01, that a HELL of a goddang system for $1100. I shocked even myself ... not often does one squeeze a A64, an ASUS mobo and a nice 160GB-8MB HDD into a sub $1500 box. You'd be surprised how much something like that (with crappier parts) would cost ya if you bought OEM -- there's truth to the statement about "$1000 OEM sticker"

Cheers


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Operation system: Windows XP Corp.

Case And PSU : ENERMAX Silver 10-BAY ATX Mid-Tower Case(Aluminum Front Panel) with 400W Power Supply, Model "CS-EN5171LBFS-S" -RETAIL

Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2500+ "Barton", 333 FSB, 512K Cache Processor - OEM

Motherboard: ASUS "A7N8X-E Deluxe" nForce2 Ultra 400 Chipset Motherboard for AMD Socket A CPU -RETAIL

RAM: OCZ Ultra High Performance Dual Channel Kit 184-Pin 1GB (512MBx2) DDR PC-3200 - Retail

Graphic Card: Info-Tek ATI RADEON 9600PRO Video Card, 256MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "R9600-PRO D3H" -RETAIL

Sound Card: Already have a Audigy 2 -- Very nice

Hard Drive: Western Digital Special Edition 80GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, Model WD800JB, OEM Drive Only

CD/CD-RW/DVD Drive:  Lite-On 52X32X52X16 Combo Drive, Model SOHC-5232K, Retail 

CPU Processor Fan: Thermaltake POLO 735 Extreme 3 in 1 CPU Cooler for AMD K7 & K8 and Intel P4 processors, Model "POLO 735" -RETAIL

80mm Fan: AeroCool UV LED Case fan 80MM, Model "AeroFans-UV-BG-SV" -RETAIL (3)

120mm Fan: Aerocool 120MM Aerolite Blue Color LED Case Fan, Model "AeroFlow-BB" -RETAIL (1)

Speakers: Already have some

Monitor: Flat Screen Already Owned

Mouse: Have Extras

Keyboard: Have Extras

TOTAL: $ 715.44  ----   $ 847.70 (Thats how much the Intel setup cost :-0! )


Question, Will the hermaltake POLO 735 Extreme 3 in 1 CPU Cooler for AMD K7 & K8 and Intel P4 processors, Model "POLO 735" -RETAIL Work on my new processor? How about everything else with the motherboard? Thanks man -!


----------



## Praetor

- The Fan is universal it will work everywhere, here's a link for the badboy http://www.xoxide.com/ttextreme.html ... although the CPU fan SHOULD come with some thermal paste ... IF it doesnt, MAKE SURE YOU GET SOME lol.

- Everything else should work

- Cant remember if the RAM had heatspreaders, if they dont, get some

- With the extra money, jump the drive to a 160GB 8MB model or jump the videocard to a 9800Pro 

All in all, a nice setup and a nice price! Now you can see why I advocate AMD  You may not get cutting edge but you can save enough money to get a lot more stuff on the side 

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Is this a heatspreader? http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=35-110-105&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE


----------



## Praetor

Yes that's heatspreader. I'd reccomend this one http://www.xoxide.com/theracmemcoo.html although really it dont make much of a difference. Lots more options here: http://www.xoxide.com/memandchipco.html  (that's where i do most of my online shopping cuz i get mostly cooling stuff). For an extra 2-3 bucks you can get active cooling on the memory -- well worth it. The official information page is here: http://www.thermaltake.com/coolers/memory/a1165.htm you might want to check that this works on PC2700/PC3200 ... it should but im kinda perplexed that xoxide states it supports PC2700 (meaning PC3200 support) but the official website doesnt. I'm inclined to believe xoxide but its not my money, I'd check just to be certain if i was spending my own money.

In reality there isnt that big a deal, as long as you've got something on there then you're good to go.


----------



## darkd3vil

yeah pretty much

edit, didnt see praetors reaspons....


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Okay, Its all ordered!!  Here's What I got, So now's the part where I show off 

Operating System: Windows XP Professional

Case And PSU : ENERMAX Silver 10-BAY ATX Mid-Tower Case(Aluminum Front Panel) with 400W Power Supply, Model "CS-EN5171LBFS-S" -RETAIL

Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2500+ "Barton", 333 FSB, 512K Cache Processor - OEM

Motherboard: ASUS "A7N8X-E Deluxe" nForce2 Ultra 400 Chipset Motherboard for AMD Socket A CPU -RETAIL

RAM: OCZ Ultra High Performance Dual Channel Kit 184-Pin 1GB (512MBx2) DDR PC-3200 - Retail

Graphic Card: Info-Tek ATI RADEON 9600PRO Video Card, 256MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, Model "R9600-PRO D3H" -RETAIL

Hard Drive: Western Digital Special Edition 80GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, Model WD800JB, OEM Drive Only

CD/CD-RW/DVD Drive:  Lite-On 52X32X52X16 Combo Drive, Model SOHC-5232K, Retail 

CPU Processor Fan: Thermaltake POLO 735 Extreme 3 in 1 CPU Cooler for AMD K7 & K8 and Intel P4 processors, Model "POLO 735" -RETAIL

80mm Fan: AeroCool UV LED Case fan 80MM, Model "AeroFans-UV-BG-SV" -RETAIL (3)

120mm Fan: Aerocool 120MM Aerolite Blue Color LED Case Fan, Model "AeroFlow-BB" -RETAIL (1)

Thermal Paste: OCZ Ultra 5+ Silver Thermal Compound -OEM

Heat Spreader: VANTEC IceBerq Copper DDR Memory Heat Spreader, Model "DDR-A1C" -RETAIL (2)


----------



## Praetor

Nice stuff just remember not to buy the heatspreaders if u dont need them


----------



## darkd3vil

wow nice job were did u find all this money


----------



## Praetor

> wow nice job were did u find all this money


???


----------



## Viper_86

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> Um Intel Pentium 4 is what I've heard is the best and reliable, Im not sure tho you tell me your thoughts on that.


pentium 4's r good, excellent fopr video editing and imagery, but if you want to be doing gaming, i would highly recommend an amd athalon...top of the line is the 3800...but that would take up everthing in ur wallet...i found a great motherboard/processor combo with the amd athalon 3200 for only 455! 

http://www.compwarehouse.com/amd_processor/index.html

check it out.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

> Where did you get all this money?


ummmm....?? In a hole??


----------



## Praetor

> but that would take up everthing in ur wallet...


Not everyone has that kind of money


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

hey give me a favor, me and my friend are in a computer part war, for once i want to prove him wrong. Tell me which processor is better, and why. Thanks praetor, your the man!

he thinks this is better:
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=13-128-197&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE

The one i says better: http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=13-131-478&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE


----------



## Praetor

I dunno. Havnt had any exposure to the KT600. I'd say it's a fair toss-up but i could be wrong


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

yeah okay, so for twenty dollars cheaper should I go with the gigabite one, or should I stick to the ASUS motherboard, cuz im actually really ording right now.


----------



## Praetor

LOL dont ask me questions like that because I cant possibly give you a fair answer haha. If it was my money I would get the ASUS because I havnt had good experiences with them but that's if it was MY money -- this is your money -- your call. Let's consider the cases:
- The GB one is better. You still have a solid ASUS board you can count on. You dont lose.
- The ASUS one is better. You win.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Yeah I feel safe going with the ASUS. Not the GB. Also I just realized that 185$ of my entire setup is from RAM!!! Should i be spending that much money on ram, I mean, right now Im about to spend nearly 800$, and ram takes 185$ of that! the ram cost more than the mother board and processor. Geez, is it really worth all that money?


----------



## Praetor

> Should I be spending that much money on ram, I mean, right now Im about to spend nearly 800$, and ram takes 185$ of that! the ram cost more than the mother board and processor. Geez, is it really worth all that money?


If you've got the money and dont desparately need it for something else, go with the ram, you wont be dissapointed. I've ran 'stock' memory all my life and only one stick has ever given me problems (256MB out of roughly 150GB that I've seen pass my hands ... pretty nice odds really). Realistically if you get "stock" memory, you're going to have less OC capability and more constraints here and there but thats about it  ... if you want a concrete reccomendation: go for it.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

We'll, I am a student, and the more money I spend, the less money I have for other things that just might come up. And The total of the entire setup with 1GB of ram is $733 , Where The total of the entire setup with 512 of ram from the same company is $642. I do have an extra DDR PC3200 256mb stick laying in my closet. So I would be saving ALOT Of money, nearly a hundred dollars, for something that I dont necacarly need. Because If I went with the $642 Setup, I could also but on my extra ram, and theres like 756mb of ram right there. Isnt that good enough?


----------



## Praetor

> And The total of the entire setup with 1GB of ram is $733 , Where The total of the entire setup with 512 of ram from the same company is $642.


My previous post was commenting on "premium memory" vs "stock memory" -- NOT quantity. I will advise you to go after 1GB regardless.



> I do have an extra DDR PC3200 256mb stick laying in my closet.


Tough call but if I had to make it, I would consider going to a small computer store and working out an exchange deal ...  if you get stock memory, make absolutely sure it's dual-channel capable as you will want to squeeze as much performance out of it as possible.



> Isnt that good enough?


Yes and in reference to the above, I'd suggest you goto the small computer store and get 1GB (2x512MB) of "stock" memory (PC3200) so that you can make use of dual channel and have enough memory to last you quite some time. If possible, try and trade up your current 256MB module for that 512MB stick. Specifically I'd get the core installed (mobo, PSU, case, video) and grab the memory... worst case scenario, get 768MB ... it's good enough. But if you do go after a stock dual channel setup, make sure you test the memory in the store for dual channel capability: the ASUS boards will display "dual channel status" by the end of the memory test in bright white letters ... cant miss it.



> We'll, I am a student, and the more money I spend, the less money I have for other things that just might come up.


God I hear ya ....


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Yeah I have enough money for the 1gb ram, I'll just go the safe way out and get it, This computer is gonna be my baby forever  .


----------



## Praetor

> This computer is gonna be my baby forever


LOL dont get your hopes up too much... computers have a way of becoming obsolete real fast


----------



## Viper_86

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL dont get your hopes up too much... computers have a way of becoming obsolete real fast


that couldnt b more true...give it 3 or 4 yrs at most and ull b beggin for a new computer. but as for the question about ram...it is always worth spending the extra money for it...i went from 256 to 512 a while back and everthing from just simple programs such as microsoft word to playing games i noticed HUGE difference. i dont no wut ull b doing on it...didnt read the whole thread...but having 512 ram helps speed up ur whole computer no matter wut ur doing!


----------



## Praetor

> that couldnt b more true...give it 3 or 4 yrs at most and ull b beggin for a new computer


Argueable m8 ... my tower i bought originally at $650USD ... and so far ive spend $225USD (modding and updgrading it ... and that's over 2 years ... so I'll be able to have a decent system after 4 years for under $1500USD at this rate


----------



## Viper_86

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> Yeah I have enough money for the 1gb ram, I'll just go the safe way out and get it


having 1 gig of ram is really nice im sure...but i dont no if it makes much more of a difference from 512 for programs such as word or outlook...i dont use them much anyway other than for school. but if ur a gamer then 1 gig will b really nice. so to sum it up...if ur lookin for a good computer at a low price...i would recommend going with 512 ram...its enuf to run a lot...most games these days at high settings if the vid card processor and mobo allows.


----------



## Praetor

Depending on the kind of school stuff you do, 1GB of RAM might come in handy too


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

I use the computer for alot of things, and run alot of things at once. I do alot of webdesigning with flash, photoshop, dreamweaver, and like soundfoge and stuff. Also, I play alot of newer games like call of duty and the new counterstrike and stuff. I think 1GB Will please me alot more, So Im gonna go for that.


----------



## Praetor

Yah you'll be set with 1GB


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Wow I actually ordered it all. Total was near 800$. Im pretty darn excited! I just hope putting it together is going to be easy, I will find out wedn. or thurs. when it comes! Prepare for alot of questions  ! I will take pics of my machine when im done!


----------



## Viper_86

im not one for buying prebuilt computers...but if ur lookin for a general use computer with a mix of some..not really hardcore gaming video editing and mushc and everthing else u wanna do...dell might b something that u wanna look in2...i think the dimension 2400 or something is only like 499...u can even customize ur computer on their website so u can change some stuff around to fit wut u want to do more...i think u can get the 8250...which is wut i have...well its not mine but its the one i use for now...for soemwhere around $900-999 I THINK. from wut u hear from everywhere im sure...well such as tv and internet and stuff...dell has great tech support...which i dont think weve ever used...once again this is just something that u might want to look at...nothing that i would b 2 thrilled about since ive been lookin in2 building my gaming pc.


----------



## Viper_86

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> Wow I actually ordered it all. Total was near 800$. Im pretty darn excited!


 i wish i wouldve read this pg b4 posting...o well congrats!


----------



## Praetor

> Wow I actually ordered it all. Total was near 800$. Im pretty darn excited! I just hope putting it together is going to be easy, I will find out wedn. or thurs. when it comes! Prepare for alot of questions


LOL glad you're taking "those first steps" ... it's an "interesting" trip you're embarking heehee


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

Uhh what is a sata/raid card, is this something i forgot?


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

nope nope nevermind, sorry i was re-reading this thread to make sure I picked up everything I could on learning about this. And ran into someone saying dont forget to get a Raid card. So I posted the above freaking out, but I just looked on my ASUS E-delux motherboard, and of coarse, the specs say Onboard SATA/RAID. haha its all good.


----------



## Praetor

Well you'll only need a RAID card if you have more than 4 IDE (PATA) devices


----------



## ihatespam123

you might want to consider getting an external hard drive instead of a really high intrnal harddrive, you can get them cheap on ebay and other sites


----------



## bigpimp101

my how technology has changed


----------

